# Newbie to the board



## chariots of fire (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello! My name is Charlie. (Chariots of Fire). While normally a modeler of 1/25 scale fire apparatus, I also enjoy modeling 1/72 scale WW2 US Navy aircraft. I'm looking forward to popping in every so often. As an opening question does the Eduard PE for the Academy version of the SB2C Helldiver work for the Airfix kit as well?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello Charlie, welcome from England. Not sure about the Eduard PE, but most PE sets fit, or can be adapted, for most kits.


----------



## chariots of fire (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks! Will give it a try and see what happens!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 21, 2012)

Welcome aboard Charlie


----------



## chariots of fire (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I'll try to post some pics of my WW2 builds. If you don't mind my posting a related subject. This is a 1/25 scale Type O-5 crash rig that the USAF used in the late 1940's and early '50's. The actual rig of the one I modeled was used at Otis Air Force Base on Cape Cod.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 21, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Nice looking truck you have there.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 21, 2012)

Holy S that is AWESOME!!! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## N4521U (Mar 22, 2012)

That's a beautiful rig there matey.
Welcome from the underside of the planet.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 22, 2012)

G'day Charlie boy, welcome to the pack and that's a damn fine tender.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome to the site. Greetings from Poland and I invite you for visiting the Modelling Section here and posting there your undoubtedly very nice works.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome. Nice work.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 22, 2012)

Got to agree - nice work. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## chariots of fire (Mar 22, 2012)

Once again thank you for the warm welcome. I'm in the process of photographing a few of the US Navy aircraft and will post them in the appropriate location. Need to get some decent pix first!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome to the asylum Charlie. Looks like you'll fit in just fine around here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2012)

Welcome from down under!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Charlie. (Nice name) Enjoy the place...

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 25, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## chariots of fire (Mar 27, 2012)

I realize that my posts so far don't have wings but they are at least aircraft related. This one is my latest build; not finished but getting there. The R-2 Rescue was used in the early to mid 1950's and had a great assortment of equipment for aircraft rescue assignments. Once the outside is done I'll tackle those pieces of equipment that go behind all of the compartment doors.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 28, 2012)

Can't wait to see what you're going to stick inside it.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome from North Carolina. How's the weather up there? You near the cape? Used to drill out of NAS South Weymouth and Newport, RI. It's a very pretty area.


----------



## futuredogfight (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey buddy!


----------



## woljags (Apr 8, 2012)

welcome to the clan


----------



## Vertigo (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome from a recent newbie as well. Very impressive model!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from someone else stuck in Eastern Standard Time!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome! Welcome to the family Charlie!


----------

